# Venting battery to outside



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I was wondering how well the small vent tubes that are fitted to vent batteries work.

IIRC the batteries produce hydrogen when chargeing, now as hydrogen is a small molecule very light gas, how does the tube through the floor work?

As the gas is light it will rise, and as hydrogen molecules are small enough to slowly pass through the plastic tube, how well does the vent tube actually work.

My only guess which may be wrong is, the gas when produced is forced along the tube by new gas being produced, and after the battery has finished gassing the remaining hydrogen will just slowly pass through the plastic tube wall mixing with air as it goes and then rise upwards.

Does anyone know if I am correct ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Technically yes, in practice irrelevant 

The key aspect from safety is to eliminate any hydrogen discharge, typically caused by a cell or charger failure, that can ignite. So molecules leeching through plastic tube aren't really an issue. If something is going to be a problem, there will be enough pressure generated to push the hydrogen through the tube.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dunno*

I dont know but I have a wet cell battery with no tube attachment so no tube!¬

™


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Dunno*



teemyob said:


> I dont know but I have a wet cell battery with no tube attachment so no tube!¬
> 
> ™


So do please be very careful when connecting or disconnecting that battery or any lead acid battery if it has been charging. Do make sure that there is no load connected that could cause a spark when removing or replacing the connections. I have seen the consequences of a battery explosion and that makes one very aware of just how dangerous it is when a lead acid battery explodes due to the ignition of the hydrogen in and around a lead acid battery.

Mike


----------

